# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  RIP Apep

## 67temp

My cute little guy Apep who was an axanthic Papuan carpet python was taken at such a young age.  I found him passed away on 12/2.  :Sad:  Necropsy revealed it was his kidneys.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-05-2018),_FollowTheSun_ (12-05-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-05-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-08-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

So sorry to hear of your loss. Best wishes being sent your way. 

R.I.P. Apep.

----------

_67temp_ (12-06-2018)

----------


## Dianne

Im so sorry to hear about Apep.  My thoughts are with you. RIP Apep.

----------

_67temp_ (12-06-2018)

----------


## Cforlizzo

Aww that sucks. Sorry to hear this.

----------

_67temp_ (12-06-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'm so sorry for your loss, and that's just so unfair (way too soon!)...rest in peace little Apep.   :Tears:

----------

_67temp_ (12-06-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Sorry for your loss  :Sad:

----------

_67temp_ (12-06-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

I'm so sorry for your lost!   :Sad:  rest in peace little one!

----------

_67temp_ (12-06-2018)

----------


## zina10

so sorry to hear  :Sad:

----------

_67temp_ (12-06-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

good thoughts your way for sure

----------

_67temp_ (12-06-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Sorry for your loss. RIP Apep.

----------

_67temp_ (12-06-2018)

----------


## dakski

67temp,

I am just catching up on this. I am terribly sorry for your loss. 

So unfair. This really is the worst. 

I have you and him in my thoughts and prayers.

Keep your chin up. 

David

----------

_67temp_ (12-08-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Ugh, Im so sorry! What a beautiful little guy to lose  :Sad:  Good night, little lord of chaos.

----------

_67temp_ (12-11-2018)

----------


## Reinz

So sorry  :Sad:

----------

_67temp_ (12-11-2018)

----------

